# My dogs...



## BradA1878 (Nov 28, 2009)

Well, some of them anyway...

Kona (Kai Ken):









Mochi (Kai Ken pup):









Loa (Shikoku Ken):









Ahi (Shikoku Ken):


----------



## BradA1878 (Nov 28, 2009)

Blue (Cane Corso):









JJ (Cane Corso):


----------



## BradA1878 (Nov 28, 2009)

Luytiy (Caucasian Ovcharka):









Masha (Caucasian Ovcharka):









Leila (Caucasian Ovcharka):









I figured I should share some pics of our pups.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

As always, you've got a beautiful pack. I'm particularly fond of Loa and Blue. Luytiy is also quite handsome. They are all great looking dogs, though. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Just out of curiousity, what are your Ovcharka's like? I've never met one and most of the ones I've seen have been trained to attack. How are they around other dogs? People? Do they have a job, or are they pets?

I've always liked Ovcharka's but mostly just physically. I know their basic personality, but it's usually written by people who believe they are dogs that try to dominate every living thing they see so, another perspective would be interesting.

And are their ears cropped? It looks unusual?


----------



## Kibasdad (Jan 1, 2009)

Beautiful dogs, especially Loa and Ahi. I really love all the Japanese breeds.


----------



## BradA1878 (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanx all! 

----

Here is a better shot of Mochi, she is 7 months old now...










She loves the guardians...



















----


----------



## BradA1878 (Nov 28, 2009)

RBark said:


> Just out of curiousity, what are your Ovcharka's like? I've never met one and most of the ones I've seen have been trained to attack. How are they around other dogs? People? Do they have a job, or are they pets?
> 
> I've always liked Ovcharka's but mostly just physically. I know their basic personality, but it's usually written by people who believe they are dogs that try to dominate every living thing they see so, another perspective would be interesting.
> 
> And are their ears cropped? It looks unusual?


Masha and Luytiy are "working" dogs, at least one of them is out in the yard 24/7 - this is because of some predator issues we've had around here.

Combine the predator issues with the aloof nature of our Kai Ken and Shikoku Ken (read as: they like to be outside by themselves a lot) - we had an issue with predators trying to take our dogs.

Our property is large enough to where we cannot police it 24/7 and our Nihonken get along so well that we can have them out by themselves (they have a dog door and can come inside whenever they please)... So that is where Masha and Luytiy come in, they keep the Coyote, Mountain Lion, Eagle, and Hawks away.

Blue is also a "working" dog, he is my trail dog. I have had a few too many run-ins with Mountain Lion and Black bear while out in the back-country, so Blue is my PP dog - he is also my wife's PP dog for when she goes on hikes at the local parks (this is a safe area, but we do have a lot of transients and runaways that come through).

Our Ovcharka are very loving, relatively gentle, and exceptionally patient with us and our other dogs - their family.

With strangers, off property, they are aloof and uninterested - essentially "hands off" dogs. Masha has a real dislike for men, this is our fault from pushing her too far in the early days of socialization and training (shame on us - we pay the price now).

On property Luytiy is totally intolerant to strangers, he really is very serious about his job here - sometimes too serious. Luytiy is very sharp toward humans while Masha is very sharp toward animals.

We got Luytiy at 1.5 years, so we were not able to socialize him as a pup the way we did Masha and so Masha is relatively accepting of strangers on property but Luytiy is not.

With CO, you don't have to train them to guard - they just do it - and at a surprisingly early age. I think we spend more time training them when *not* to guard.

With other dogs, our dogs, the CO are fine. They are not a worry. Sometimes Luytiy can be a bit rude - like when he is guarding - and will run over some of the medium sized dogs. This has caused some tension between him and Kona, but we have worked that out and L has calmed a lot with age. 

Masha is great with our other dogs, she is just really a solid dog - very confident and smart. Off property and with strange dogs, especially if they charge us while hiking (happens a lot around here), Masha can be a very formidable and scary creature... and that can be a bit much, but, this in in the case of a dog charging us - aggressively - so, I guess I kinda understand and expect that reaction from her. Luytiy, in this situation, is surprisingly calm but will still posture and will react if the dog gets too close. We have a lot of roaming dogs around here - we live in a kinda strange place. 

As for their ears, yes they are cropped - they crop them at 4 days old. We had a choice with Masha, and we wanted to keep her ears, but since it is done so early in the pups life it would have narrowed our selection - and it was important to me that I get to pick Masha out of the litter. 

Honestly, on our working CO, I wouldn't keep their natural - too big of a risk of freezing or being torn by a predator. 

Leila is a foster, and she is basically a house dog. She's SUPER SWEET. She's about 8 months old... She is gonna be HUGE!

Here is are some better pics of Masha...

















I really like the rugged nature of the CO.

I wouldn't say they "dominate" everything, I actually find them to be pretty respectful and polite dogs...

With my wife...





Luytiy & Masha love...





Sharing a "chill den" with Masha and Blue...





Arguing over a resource...





Masha meets Mochi for the first time...





They are a bit more serious when they do their job...

















(sorry for the long post)


----------



## BradA1878 (Nov 28, 2009)

Our Akita...

Hilo









Lani









Kahuna









Fuji


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

I LOVE your dogs!! Especially your Akitas. Fuji looks so different than any other I've seen, I thought he was an odd Shiba at first . I'm in love with Kahuna. So do all of your dogs get along fairly well?


----------



## SupaSweet777 (Aug 22, 2009)

You have amazing beautiful (handsome for the boys) dogs. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## BradA1878 (Nov 28, 2009)

I need to be fair to Kona, he is my buddy, and my main trail dog. Blue was added later for protection.

Kona has hiked all over the Rockies and Georgia mountains with us. Kai make GREAT hiking partners...


----------



## BradA1878 (Nov 28, 2009)

Our Shikoku are good hiking dogs too...









Kona basically grew up on the trail, he is most comfortable while hikinh/camping. It's kinda interesting (and has proven to be a socialization over-look on our part).


----------



## BradA1878 (Nov 28, 2009)

Hallie said:


> I LOVE your dogs!! Especially your Akitas. Fuji looks so different than any other I've seen, I thought he was an odd Shiba at first . I'm in love with Kahuna. So do all of your dogs get along fairly well?


Thank you!

Fuji does have kinda a strange "type", i dunno what happened there. lol. She is really pretty and confident in person, very striking. 

Kahuna is really striking, but he is horribly unhealthy.  At 6 months he was diagnosed with sever HD! It's really sad.



SupaSweet777 said:


> You have amazing beautiful (handsome for the boys) dogs. Thanks for sharing!!


Thank you! 

Oops, missed this question...



> So do all of your dogs get along fairly well?


Yes, they do. I mean, they have their days where we have to keep them separated in small groups, but generally they do very well together. There is no combination that we just cannot keep together - they all get along, from that respect. But, we don't just through them all in the back yard w/o watching them. 

For us, the trick is managing their energy levels - if they are all super wound-up and excited, and we put them all together, well... that's a recipe for disaster.

Ok, one more. How cute is this?


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Your dogs are all gorgeous! I specifically like the black dogs whos pics you first posted.. I've never heard of that breed before but they are so pretty.

That last picture is too cute!


----------



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

I am _so_ envious! You have absolutely gorgeous dogs, and an amazingly beautiful fenced in yard. BTW I love your double fence! Wow, I just would love to have as many dogs and a set up like you do! 

I'm sure that you already said it, but what kind of dog is Mochi? I think that she is my favorite. Ugh, I just can't tell you enough how much I love your pack! 

Thank you for posting all of the videos and explaining about CO. I have been wondering about how they really integrate into the dynamics of a family since we had a thread about them on here.


----------



## BradA1878 (Nov 28, 2009)

pittsabowawa said:


> Your dogs are all gorgeous! I specifically like the black dogs whos pics you first posted.. I've never heard of that breed before but they are so pretty.
> 
> That last picture is too cute!


Thank you! That's Kona, he is my buddy - such a polite dog. Kai Ken are one of the medium sized Japanese breeds, they were primary boar hunter but also hunted deer and boar. They are rather rare in Japan and here, tho the Shikoku is more rare here than the Kai.

Kona is a really cool dog, very aloof, but very loving too. He is amazing with new dogs.










----



BooLette said:


> I am _so_ envious! You have absolutely gorgeous dogs, and an amazingly beautiful fenced in yard. BTW I love your double fence!


Thanx! Haha, our double fence is due to Luytiy - he can snap the latilla on the outer fence in half and escape... so we have a fence in front of our fence. Its ridiculous, but its worked out well. 



> Wow, I just would love to have as many dogs and a set up like you do!


Its awesome, and we love it, but its a ridiculous amount of work. My wife and I both work at home (well, my wife doesn't work), so we are here to work with and manage them 24/7.



> I'm sure that you already said it, but what kind of dog is Mochi? I think that she is my favorite. Ugh, I just can't tell you enough how much I love your pack!


She's a Kai Ken like Kona. She's from deer hunting lines, so her type is a bit different than Kona's (who is from Boar hunting lines). She is distinctly Kai tho - he nickname is "The Devil", she can be a monster...








> Thank you for posting all of the videos and explaining about CO. I have been wondering about how they really integrate into the dynamics of a family since we had a thread about them on here.


No problem! I love the breed and I hate when they are misrepresented. In the past, back in the 90s, the breed was a lot more dog aggressive but Russia has done a good job of taming the dog aggression in the breed. 

CO are great dog, good with family, but they are a serious breed. They would be difficult to own in a suburban area (IMHO)... But they are not the monster portrayed in videos and by some people.


----------



## crzy_brunette77 (May 19, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL DOGS! They are all stunning. Blue is my favourite; he looks like a gentle giant. Out of curiousity how do you manage to keep so many dogs? Do you work with them or do you and your wife both maintain dayjobs otuside of the home? I've never met someone with such a wide array of beautiful rare breeds and it's very intriguing and I'm very jealous


----------



## BradA1878 (Nov 28, 2009)

crzy_brunette77 said:


> BEAUTIFUL DOGS! They are all stunning. Blue is my favourite; he looks like a gentle giant. Out of curiousity how do you manage to keep so many dogs? Do you work with them or do you and your wife both maintain dayjobs otuside of the home? I've never met someone with such a wide array of beautiful rare breeds and it's very intriguing and I'm very jealous


The dogs are my wife's full-time job and I am a programmer and work from home. So, we are both here 24/7 and can take care of them. My wife is also a trainer and trains part-time (tho you would never know it if you met our dogs). We also live in a very remote area, so that helps. 

I do a lot of freelance work that helps to pay for the food (the COs and CCs each eat 8+ cups of food a day).

We are part of a preservation for the medium sized Nihonken, so I import examples from Japan to be bred into the North American lines - our goal is to preserve genetic diversity for the breeds.


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

I must say, I'm very envious of your life!! What amazing dogs you have! Kona, Ahi and Leila are my favourites!


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

i envy you so much. to have all those great breeds, just wow!!


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Brad, as always, you never cease to amaze me with your beautiful property, amazing dogs and TOP-NOTCH dog handling skills. You have certainly been a role model for me, in the way you handle and train your large pack. Thank you for your openness in sharing so much information online about your life with your dogs.


----------



## Conrad (Apr 28, 2009)

Wow! Very beautiful dogs sir


----------



## CrazyDog (Oct 16, 2007)

Wow!! Your dogs are AMAZING!!!!!! I've never met anyone with such an array of rare breed dogs!  Your dogs are ALL very beautiful!  I really, really like the looks of the Kai Ken and the Shikoku Ken are nice looking too. I had never heard of either breed so I had to Google them.  I live in NM too, although I wish I had the land that you do. I know what you mean about the wildlife. We have a few coyotes hanging around, snatching up the neighbors' cats lately. Yesterday there was a hawk hanging out in the tree in our front yard!! My husband and I hike a lot with our dog as well. Kona looks like a great hiking partner. He is just GORGEOUS! All I can say is WOW, just WOW soooo cool!!!

Thanks for sharing your knowledge of your breeds! Great pictures!


----------



## BradA1878 (Nov 28, 2009)

nekomi said:


> Brad, as always, you never cease to amaze me with your beautiful property, amazing dogs and TOP-NOTCH dog handling skills. You have certainly been a role model for me, in the way you handle and train your large pack. Thank you for your openness in sharing so much information online about your life with your dogs.


Hey, thanx!  I really appreciate the comments. I have always tried to be an open book with our dogs and all - I want people to know the truth and not the hype - it seems not everyone appreciates it, so thank you for that. It's worth it though, especially when people let me know they appreciate it. So, thanx again!


----------



## BradA1878 (Nov 28, 2009)

CrazyDog said:


> Wow!! Your dogs are AMAZING!!!!!! I've never met anyone with such an array of rare breed dogs!  Your dogs are ALL very beautiful!  I really, really like the looks of the Kai Ken and the Shikoku Ken are nice looking too. I had never heard of either breed so I had to Google them.  I live in NM too, although I wish I had the land that you do. I know what you mean about the wildlife. We have a few coyotes hanging around, snatching up the neighbors' cats lately. Yesterday there was a hawk hanging out in the tree in our front yard!! My husband and I hike a lot with our dog as well. Kona looks like a great hiking partner. He is just GORGEOUS! All I can say is WOW, just WOW soooo cool!!!
> 
> Thanks for sharing your knowledge of your breeds! Great pictures!


Thank you! Where in NM are you? We are out on the Mesa in Taos (west).

I never thought about predators when we moved here, I figured Kona/Ahi/Hilo is enough to keep Coyote away... but then one night I woke up to 4 of them in our yard! They had jumped our 5' fence!

Another day, I heard Kona barking in the distance, I went to see what was up (he was out by himself)... I looked out the window and saw HUGE golden eagle just hovering over Kona at the corner of the yard. Kona was giving it his best, but I think the Eagle was debating if Kona would make for a good meal or not. I ran out waving my arm at the Eagle - I probably got within 50 feet of it before it decided to fly off!

That was the final straw, I started looking for an adult LGD that was ok with dogs and could come in and police the yard. That is when we got Luytiy... Now I rarely see predators. 

The Eagles and Mountain Lion live in the gorge (about a mile from our home), and they use the area between the gorge and the Rockies as a range.

PS: Your pup is really cute, and I see you pack him - that's awesome! Kona LOVES his pack.


----------



## yom (Oct 9, 2009)

Wow all your dogs are BEAUTIFUL!! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## RubesMom (May 1, 2007)

Great dogs -- all of them, but Blue and Masha really struck me for some reason. Your property is beautiful too. It's weird, but your daily life must be hectic and yet very peaceful at the same time. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom (Mar 2, 2009)

What an amazing pack you and your wife have!
They all are so beautiful... but Blue, Leila and Masha = <3<3<3 
You live in such an amazingly beautiful place with so many cool dogs, what a dream! 
Thanks for sharing all the pics and vids with us. I enjoyed them greatly.


----------



## BradA1878 (Nov 28, 2009)

yom said:


> Wow all your dogs are BEAUTIFUL!! Thanks so much for sharing!


Thank you! Is that Denali in your sig on the left? I really like that dog, reminds me of a neighborhood dog around here named Kaya - one of the coolest dogs I've ever met! I also love the name"Denali" <- a great dog name!




RubesMom said:


> Great dogs -- all of them, but Blue and Masha really struck me for some reason. Your property is beautiful too. It's weird, but your daily life must be hectic and yet very peaceful at the same time. Thanks for sharing.


Thank you! Masha is really pretty, but I strugle to capture it with my camera, I dunno why. Those few pics of her walking really shows her color tho, she is super pretty. She's "Armenian Red", which is a rare color in CO these days. 

And Blue... oh, he is such a mush. LOL. I love that dog.

Our life here is very peaceful most of the time, but it can be a logistical nightmare too. 




Leroy&Lucy'sMom said:


> What an amazing pack you and your wife have!
> They all are so beautiful... but Blue, Leila and Masha = <3<3<3
> You live in such an amazingly beautiful place with so many cool dogs, what a dream!
> Thanks for sharing all the pics and vids with us. I enjoyed them greatly.


Thanx!


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Will PM mailing address so you can ship all of those pups my way. Please don't delay. This is a very serious request. 

It's impossible to pick a favorite but I always go with the big black dog when given a choice. Mochi and Kona are just stunning.


----------



## BradA1878 (Nov 28, 2009)

winniec777 said:


> Will PM mailing address so you can ship all of those pups my way. Please don't delay. This is a very serious request.
> 
> It's impossible to pick a favorite but I always go with the big black dog when given a choice. Mochi and Kona are just stunning.


Haha... That would be some seriously expensive freight! Thanx!


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

Not for ALL OF THE MONEY IN THE WORLD would I DARE to try to "break into" your home. Nuh-uh!! I think that I would have a better chance hanging out with the mountain lions instead - HAHAHA  LOLGood Gravy!! You have ALOT of dogs!! BIG dogs too!! They all looks so happy & healthy too! Good job  Enjoyed very much seeing them!


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

Mochi is my fav  You have a stunning pack! Thanx for sharing your dogs on DF

lmao Luytiy is like no way I'm coming back up there with mommy holding a brush lol "Are you crazy mom"? lol


----------



## BradA1878 (Nov 28, 2009)

Thank you guys! I'm very proud of our pups. 



MoonStr80 said:


> lmao Luytiy is like no way I'm coming back up there with mommy holding a brush lol "Are you crazy mom"? lol


I know, he was like "Ah, no, I think I'm done now mom". LOL


----------



## yom (Oct 9, 2009)

BradA1878 said:


> Thank you! Is that Denali in your sig on the left? I really like that dog, reminds me of a neighborhood dog around here named Kaya - one of the coolest dogs I've ever met! I also love the name"Denali" <- a great dog name!


Yep that is Denali - he is a great dog! We actually rescued him about 6 months ago - we just saw him at an adoption event and had to have him. Im really shocked he wasn't adopted earlier - he is so sweet and gentle and surprisingly extremely calm. He actually came with the name Denali, we liked it so we just kept it


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

I have a question. Can you have all of your dogs together? Do they all get along with one other?


----------



## BradA1878 (Nov 28, 2009)

Here are a few pics I recently took off the camera that I really liked...

Loa:









Blue:









Ahi:









Hilo (aka "Fluff Factory"):











MoonStr80 said:


> I have a question. Can you have all of your dogs together? Do they all get along with one other?


Yes, we can have them all together. They get along fine. There is no combination of them that has to always be kept apart.

Having said that, they are usually separated into smaller groups based on play style, type, and size. We try to keep a guardian in each group to keep them safe from becoming prey. Its like running a daycare. 

Also, It kinda depends on the overall mood of the dogs, some days, it seems, they just want their space - other days they want to play.

We change who is with who several times a day, rotating from outside to inside so they all get to spend a lot of time with us - tho Luytiy stays outside all the time - he is just too big for the house (and doesn't really seem to like being inside).


----------



## baorb (Mar 14, 2009)

Hey, aren't you on flickr ? 
I never be so jealous.


----------



## Jennyfur (Oct 14, 2009)

Honestly, it's not just the dogs that are gorgeous, but your photography skills. Those are some amazing photos! Have you worked professionally or have you submitted your work anywhere?

I am in awe of your beautiful pack. I counted 13. Is that all of them?


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Brad, beautiful dogs, and I so enjoyed your intelligent comments. I got a great lesson on OC from you, I know little about these handsome powerful dogs.

It is so nice to see them performing their purpose in such a responsible great home.

All your dogs are beautiful!


----------



## BradA1878 (Nov 28, 2009)

baorb said:


> Hey, aren't you on flickr ?


Yep! Here is my feed: http://www.flickr.com/photos/brada1878/

*I had to make some of my pics private as I started seeing them used inappropriately online. 




Jennyfur said:


> Honestly, it's not just the dogs that are gorgeous, but your photography skills. Those are some amazing photos! Have you worked professionally or have you submitted your work anywhere?
> 
> I am in awe of your beautiful pack. I counted 13. Is that all of them?


Thank you! No, I am not a professional photographer, its just a hobby (a realtively new one too). Since I spend so much time at my PC programming, I like to take a few minutes each day and just shoot some random pics of the dogs. It gets me out from my desk chair and helps me use some creative skill a bit.

As for the # of pups, we have 15 right now. We are fostering a few rescues at the moment. Also, I may not have posted any pics of our Shiba (shame on me)...

Maui & Kaia:








*They spend a lot of time on the couch with my wife or sleeping in the sun, so I don't get many pics of them while I am out shooting. 




RedyreRottweilers said:


> Brad, beautiful dogs, and I so enjoyed your intelligent comments. I got a great lesson on OC from you, I know little about these handsome powerful dogs.
> 
> It is so nice to see them performing their purpose in such a responsible great home.
> 
> All your dogs are beautiful!


Thank you! I'm always happy to speak the truth about the CO (I hate breed hype). If you ever have any questions please feel free to ask!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Very beautiful dogs and STUNNING photography! What kind of camera and lens do you use?


----------



## HayleyMarie (Dec 22, 2008)

Brad I am just in utter awe. ALL dogs are so beautiful. Same as your property. And I agree with everyone that your photography skills are amazing. And keep the pictures coming because I dont think we will ever get sick of them.


----------



## BradA1878 (Nov 28, 2009)

Laurelin said:


> Very beautiful dogs and STUNNING photography! What kind of camera and lens do you use?


I've out grown my current kit, it was my first dSLR... Its been a really nice camera for me, but I am ready for an upgrade.

The body I use is a Canon EOS Digital Rebel XTi and for lenses, I have several but most of pics are shot with a EF 28-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM, a EF 50mm f/1.8 II, or a EF 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6 DO IS USM.

As of late I have been loving my 50mm for the dogs.


----------



## BradA1878 (Nov 28, 2009)

HayleyMarie said:


> Brad I am just in utter awe. ALL dogs are so beautiful. Same as your property. And I agree with everyone that your photography skills are amazing. And keep the pictures coming because I dont think we will ever get sick of them.


Thank you for the compliment!


----------



## baorb (Mar 14, 2009)

BradA1878 said:


> Yep! Here is my feed: http://www.flickr.com/photos/brada1878/
> *I had to make some of my pics private as I started seeing them used inappropriately online.


I knew I saw those beautiful dogs somewhere before. 
I remember seeing Blue as a puppy. Grown so much. 
You should send me Blue, I promise I will give him back.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Brad you are living my dream out there with all those awesome dogs!! I'd love to have diverse pack like yours and live in the middle of such a beautiful place.

Im a big fan of the CO and CC (although all your crew are lookers especially Ahi)

Any more pictures of Luytiy?


----------



## BradA1878 (Nov 28, 2009)

Mr Pooch said:


> Any more pictures of Luytiy?


Oh yea, I have a lot of pics of him...

I took these last week:

















These are from a few months ago:


----------



## BradA1878 (Nov 28, 2009)

Some nice portraits:

















The lighting is cool in this one:









And this is just cute:


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Luytiy is such a handsome boy. I love the shot of him running towards you, he looks so happy 

Also the second portrait you posted looks great with the blue sky backdrop


----------



## BradA1878 (Nov 28, 2009)

Dakota Spirit said:


> Luytiy is such a handsome boy. I love the shot of him running towards you, he looks so happy
> 
> Also the second portrait you posted looks great with the blue sky backdrop


Thank you!

Believe it or not, that shot of him running was done when he was in full-on guard mode. He was super pissed about a stray dog hanging out around our fence, I was sitting on the steps and took that shot as he ran by.

I guess that's proof how much he loves his job!


----------



## NewfoundlandOwner (Dec 22, 2011)

BradA1878 said:


> Oh yea, I have a lot of pics of him...
> 
> I took these last week:
> 
> ...


Those last two pictures of Luytiy are just awesome. I can't almost hear him saying "where's my dinner?" in the first one, and then jumping for joy when it's delivered.


----------



## eliza (Jun 6, 2011)

you honestly have the most beautiful group of dogs that i have ever seen! i think i may have found my new favorite thread to follow, haha.


----------



## MightyAchilles (Dec 20, 2011)

Kona and Ahi are my favorite but wow what a fantastic pack. They all are beautiful dogs!


----------



## Lunachick (Dec 18, 2011)

Wow, I am sooo jealous! All the breeds you wn are among my favs. So gorgeous!


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

I am so sad this thread is a year or so old and hasn't been updated in a while. Hopefully BradA will come back and show us the crew soon.


----------



## Averyismypei (May 24, 2010)

WOW is all I can say, those are all such Bueatiful dogs! I had a shib-inu mix that looked like your Hilo. He was big, 90 pounds. Very stunning dogs you have, I would love to have that many dogs, but only 2 for now.


----------



## Brodyd45 (Mar 24, 2013)

Brad what are some things i should know before getting a ovcharka and any tips of how you raised them?


----------

